# Memory Lane



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Going through the cabinets in my reloading room. Found some blasts from the past. Some I had on display and some I forgot I had. Check out the price tags! Some were from my grandparents and some I bought when I still rode a bicycle. Some I found on ksl. Anybody remember Skaggs, Grand Central, Ernst, Sunset Sports or Dicks Hardware in Centerville. I wish I had some Wolf's and Allied to round out the collection


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My first couple of guns came from Wolf's. A Rossi 62SA pump .22 and a Winchester Ranger 120 12 ga. shotgun. Allied was always a fun store to visit because you never knew what you were coming home with. Coast to Coast Hardware was another store where I would buy shotgun shells. Do you remember Activ shells? They wouldn't work in my Single shot Winchester 37, would fall through the barrel. They were all plastic and no brass.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Great pic Fowl

A buddy of mine has a case of NIB activ's. They were great to reload. Didn't have to worry about the brass rusting when the hull hit the water. Activ plant caught fire and shut down. Kent cartridge took them over. 

Here is a pic of my Grandpa's and Uncle's duck & goose bands. My uncle gave them to me years ago. The older ones read Notify Biological Survey Washington DC. The prefix is a letter instead of a number. One oldest starts with a letter B. The smallest prefix on a duck band with a number is #456. The smallest prefix on a goose band is #558.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I remember going to the original Sunset on Hwy 91 in Sunset before I-15 came along. And the move to Ogden.
I pretty much remember going to all the stores mentioned except Dick's Hardware. Kemiers ? SP on 25th was also good.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Middlefork
Remember Strebble & sons in Ogden? I used to sell my rat hides to them. 

Back in those days. You almost had to pack a sandwich for the trip to Ogden from Centerville lol


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool stuff!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

JerryH said:


> Middlefork
> Remember Strebble & sons in Ogden? I used to sell my rat hides to them.
> 
> Back in those days. You almost had to pack a sandwich for the trip to Ogden from Centerville lol


Yes I do!
The trip anywhere in those days took awhile. Good grief 2 lane roads everywhere. We used to go to Oregon every summer to visit relatives. 50 MPH across the desert reading Burma Shave signs. LOL


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Man......you dated yourself with that ammo. 😁
And me too for knowing all those stores.

I have some in my gun cabinet from the same era.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That's way too far north. Don't you realize that the state line was the point of the Mountain near the prison and a trip to SLC was like going to another country. 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Remember when we all thought Activs were a bargain, then find out only 20/box.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I think I have a box of ammo from Allied with a sticker on it. Wanna trade to complete your set? I also remember most of those stores from when I was a kid. 

Thanks for making me feel real old. 🧓


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Trade! Hell I can't part with anything lol


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Hell ya!! My first BPS in 1981 came from Wolf's in Orem. I think it cost $225 and I still have it. My first compound bow, a Browning Deluxe Nomad came from Sunset Sporting Goods in Orem. Game Getter arrows and Satellite broadheads, no sights, just instinctive shooting. I was the "cool kid on the woods" with that bow. I still have some fly-tying chenille with a sticker price of .25 cents from Ennis Sporting Goods. Sure wish time travel was a real deal, I'd go back and pick up some stuff.

My Sister has an old box of dads Peter 16 gage paper shot shells sitting on a shelf with other old hunting items he had.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Critter said:


> That's way too far north. Don't you realize that the state line was the point of the Mountain near the prison and a trip to SLC was like going to another country.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


I remember laying in the back window of the old Buick heading to Lagoon from Payson playing the ABC game. Hot summer day with nothing but 4-55 AC available. Remember the Saratoga warm springs park and coming home with raw feet from the rough bottom of the pool?

We have it to good now days I think.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

JerryH said:


> Going through the cabinets in my reloading room. Found some blasts from the past. Some I had on display and some I forgot I had. Check out the price tags! Some were from my grandparents and some I bought when I still rode a bicycle. Some I found on ksl. Anybody remember Skaggs, Grand Central, Ernst, Sunset Sports or Dicks Hardware in Centerville. I wish I had some Wolf's and Allied to round out the collection
> View attachment 151093
> View attachment 151094
> View attachment 151095
> ...


Here is an extra big blast from the past, probably still have the bruise on shoulder to prove it.
Used these out of an arm cannon, an over and under 10 gauge!
Sold it because it knocked me in to the next county.
Found these in my shop while cleaning a few days ago and thought of you.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Good grief... a double 10. Yea I'll bet that baby rocked your world when touched off.

Reminds me of a friends double barrel 12 that was in faulty condition... occasionally he'd touch off one barrel and the other would fire too... 2 rounds of 3" 12ga at the same time... lol.

-DallanC


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Hey Dallan,
I also have a very old 16 gauge sxs hammer gun that is beyond worn out.
Just like your buddies gun it drops the second hammer upon detonation from the first hammer drop.
I won’t let anyone shoot it anymore.
It was my Grandpas gun and I won’t get rid of it but I don’t need the 16g. ammo anymore.
I believe you have a 16 gauge gun?
I think I only have around 20 lead shot rounds of it anyway.
Want to trade some 209M primers for them, one for one?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

No sorry, I don't own a 16GA. Only 12's, 20's and a few 410s.

-DallanC


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

My dad used to have a Browning pump 10 gauge that he would use for ducks, and then later on, for geese when we got a few connections back in OK. That gun was still too big for me when I was in college. Had to really stretch to work the pump because it was just a bit too long. He loved that gun, but man, was it overkill on ducks!

I also got the biggest bruise in my life one day shooting that beast. Had a flock of geese come over on a winter wheat field hunt. I raised up, kinda, from the ground and tried to mount the gun on a bird directly over head and pulled the trigger. Didn't get the gun seated right in my shoulder and was instead "seated" on my bicep. Dang thing slammed my arm into the next county - I don't know how it didn't break my upper arm! I can still feel it reminicsing, although I will say, with some degree of pride, that this incident didn't end my day. Just kept on shooting, although I don't remember, but my accuracy was probably impacted. 🤔

Ah, the memories....


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

I have went through quite the gauges as I get older.
10 gauge to 3.5 twelve then to 3” twelve then to 2.75” inch twelve then to 2.75” 4’s in twenty gauge for waterfowl.
For wild Pheasants went from 12 to 20 now on to a little 28 that I call My Magic Wand.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

MWScott72 said:


> My dad used to have a Browning pump 10 gauge that he would use for ducks, and then later on, for geese when we got a few connections back in OK. That gun was still too big for me when I was in college. Had to really stretch to work the pump because it was just a bit too long. He loved that gun, but man, was it overkill on ducks!
> 
> I also got the biggest bruise in my life one day shooting that beast. Had a flock of geese come over on a winter wheat field hunt. I raised up, kinda, from the ground and tried to mount the gun on a bird directly over head and pulled the trigger. Didn't get the gun seated right in my shoulder and was instead "seated" on my bicep. Dang thing slammed my arm into the next county - I don't know how it didn't break my upper arm! I can still feel it reminicsing, although I will say, with some degree of pride, that this incident didn't end my day. Just kept on shooting, although I don't remember, but my accuracy was probably impacted. 🤔
> 
> Ah, the memories....


I used to have a brother inlaw that worked for Browning. Once a year they would sell demo or scratch and dent guns. He hooked me up with a BPS 10ga for cheap! I used it for a couple of years for geese. It was so heavy and cumbersome that it didn't swing well. Plus it really tore up ducks. I sold it when I traded my Grandpa's old new state boat for a NIB Remington SP 10. The SP 10 wasn't the cure all either. Couldn't swing it and felt like holding a 2x6. It got sold with in a year.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

—-


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

^^^ very nice. Any back story? For sale or trade? lol


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

They were in a old wood trunk my grandpa had, along with hundreds of .45 caliber, 30 caliber and a bag full of paper shotgun shells. Years ago, I shot all of the paper shotgun shells at a cedar tree until it tipped over. I gave all of the .45 and .30 caliber ammo away for free.😳 I kept those 2 full boxes for nostalgia sakes. I’m glad I didn’t have to use them on that cedar.😃


----------

